
Clear path ahead for Highway 17 animal corridor in California - DoreenMichele
https://www.santacruzsentinel.com/2019/07/02/clear-path-ahead-for-highway-17-animal-corridor-with-5-million-campaign-complete
======
kaikai
I’m excited to see an animal corridor turn into a reality. Highway 17 is
twisty and narrow, with poor visibility. Smaller animal like raccoons stand no
chance, and larger animals like deer get hit regularly. The traffic is also a
hazard for mountain lions, and there have been reported deaths (see
[http://www.santacruzpumas.org/](http://www.santacruzpumas.org/) ).

An animal corridor helps the critters and drivers.

------
rkagerer
I've always wondered, how do you avoid these choke points becoming a "camping"
spot for critters near the top of they food chain?

